# PB accès internet par 3G



## loulou94_5 (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis quelques semaines, j'ai un problème en 3G.
dès que j'essaie de me connecter à internet safari m'affiche une page de l'operateur orange  m'invitant à souscrire à un forfait modem. je n'utilise pas le mode modem, et de plus je crois qu'il n'est pas dispo sur l'ipad.
plus rien ne fonctionne en 3G (Facebook, iGénération, Safari,...) tout est OK en WiFi

j'ai appelé orange qui m'affirme que tout est ok de leur coté...

donc je paye un abo orange pour rien car je ne peux m'en servir.

il s'agit d'un Ipad 2 3G en 5.0.1, si quelqu'un a rencontré le meme problème ou si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance..

Cédric

PS : la 3G fonctionnait avant...


----------

